# Is Nexus 7(2012) still worth buying??



## sdk (Dec 26, 2013)

So, with the new and better N7 in market, 
1.Is it still a good move to buy the N7(2012) near the 9,000 price on flipkart?
2.How long shall it be supported with new android updates? If it is bought now, what do you think about its upgradibility for next 2 years?
3.Is the processor of N7 2012 capable of tackling all the applications on Google Play in today's terms?
And lastly,
The current prices are very attractive, but since walmart is selling the same near 100$ in usa, are prices supposed to sink a bit more?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2013)

Well you are actually late on this. The device was on sale for 8k a little time back but now still it is a vfm. And the device will be Google device for another few months so it will also get the latest updates and after that custom ROM's are there. And you can use it for another 2 years or so with ease.


----------



## sdk (Dec 26, 2013)

^^ And how's the 32GB version for 9900??
Has it been below this too?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

For a price tag of 9k , it is still worth it.
Updates are the very true essence of a Nexus 7 device.
Even if it fluctuates , it won't make major difference.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 26, 2013)

sdk said:


> ^^ And how's the 32GB version for 9900??
> Has it been below this too?


9900 is a hot deal for Nexus 32 GB 2012 version.Go for it.It seems like you have HDFC card.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2013)

sdk said:


> ^^ And how's the 32GB version for 9900??
> Has it been below this too?



The price on FK for 32 GB N7 (2012) was Rs 9900? Cause now its 10999.
I bought the 16 GB for 8999. So yes, that would have been a good deal.

*Buy any Nexus 7 (2012) Wifi version keeping this thing in mind, that it doesn't have SIM slot. *So the only option to connect your device to Internet is Wifi or a compatible 3G Dongle. But 3G from dongle is kind of buggy on Kitkat. On JB it used to work flawlessly. So buy Wifi version only if you are tight on budget, and if you have Wifi available. Or if you have no problem with sticking for JB for flawless 3G from dongles.

PS: I on the other hand have both installed in dual boot: Stock Kitkat and Cynanogenmod JB, on which 3G works flawlessly.


----------



## sdk (Dec 26, 2013)

@Tarun:  
@Vyom : And after going through the comment section in fk, it seems that 32 GB version has less "defective piece received" report.
Have you faced any glitches, screen flickers yet ?


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 26, 2013)

sdk said:


> @Vyom : And after going through the comment section in fk, it seems that 32 GB version has less "*defective piece received*" report.
> Have you faced any glitches, screen flickers yet ?


Because very less people bought it


----------



## sdk (Dec 26, 2013)

^^ explains that more properly


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 26, 2013)

No screen flickering...I bought recently 32GB and its working flawlessly.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2013)

sdk said:


> @Vyom : And after going through the comment section in fk, it seems that 32 GB version has less "defective piece received" report.
> Have you faced any glitches, screen flickers yet ?



What Tarun means is that less people have bought 32 GB version compared to 16 GB. So of course comparison is not fair.

As for me experiencing any flicker.. no I haven't.


----------



## sdk (Dec 27, 2013)

@Vyom: Great  ,
and do you think that spending the extra bucks for the 32 GB version is worth it? price difference 32gb-16gb = 10999,or,9900 - 8999,
and am I correct when I assume that if we leave N7(2013) and Tegra Note 7, N7(2012) has still the best hardware in 7" tab market (considering the sub 20k price range)?
For example, can I safely assume that N7 2012 can take on ppsspp emulator (although gaming is not the sole purpose, I want to know more about the processing capabilities)?


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 27, 2013)

sdk said:


> @Vyom: Great  ,
> and do you think that spending the extra bucks for the 32 GB version is worth it? price difference 32gb-16gb = 10999,or,9900 - 8999,
> and am I correct when I assume that if we leave N7(2013) and Tegra Note 7, N7(2012) has still the best hardware in 7" tab market (considering the sub 20k price range)?
> For example, can I safely assume that N7 2012 can take on ppsspp emulator (although gaming is not the sole purpose, I want to know more about the processing capabilities)?



its powerful enough for ppsspp
dont think just buy it i feel other than 3g and the rear cam theres no other sane reason to get the 2013 model over the 2012 for the price difference
i have the 16gb model but i dont think there would be a difference in quality b/w 32gb and 16gb
i got 16gb coz 32gb was for 15k at the time and this was for 8k


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2013)

Extra space never hurts. Personally if price difference were this low that time, I Would have bought 32 gb version.

But it would not have made any difference in that I only would have got more space to store the files from torrent at once. Even in 16 gb model where I get about 13.68 gb, I have installed three OS on it, installed Asphalt 8, Real racing, GT racing, and other popular Android games, and still have around 5.5 gb left.

So you really need 32 gb if you like to carry hoards of movies on you device. Or desire to install every big games on the market at once.

Ps: I can attach my pen drive or ehdd directly to N7 to transfer data.


----------



## sdk (Dec 27, 2013)

@Vyom: have you tried attaching Gamepad/usb keyboard??
And how's Ubuntu Touch btw,
and in your opinion is it possible to watch 3 hr video tuts on it in one charging cycle?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

sdk said:


> @Vyom: have you tried attaching Gamepad/usb keyboard??
> And how's Ubuntu Touch btw,
> and in your opinion *is it possible to watch 3 hr video tuts on it in one charging cycle?*




Yeah, it's possible!!! You really thought that Nexus 7 had such crappy battery life??? 

I have seen some of my friends watching 4-5 movies on a single charge... That's about 7-9 hours battery life!!!


----------



## sdk (Dec 27, 2013)

^ Thanks for the reply dude,
Eagerly looking for someone in my circle with hdfc card, or I will have to buy it for 1k more....


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2013)

I myself haven't done stress test, but it lasts really long. Checkout this benchmark done by Tomshardware over a year ago:

*media.bestofmicro.com/2/G/346120/original/batterylifeh264.png

Source: Battery Life And Recharge Time - The Nexus 7 Review: Google's First Tablet Gets Benchmarked


----------



## sdk (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok, so it is 100% certain that I am going to get this, but pls help me with these -
1. Can fk guys be trusted with credit card payments/upfront payments,  have heard about lot of friends that they are awfully late in delivering non-COD orders?
2. Who offers a greater VFM - 16GB for 9k v/s 32GB for 11k?
3. If unfortunately I get a defective product, will I get an immediate replacement or I will have to send it to some Asus service center?
4. Have there been any lower price for 32Gb version than 11k?


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 29, 2013)

1. fk guys can be trusted. there are cases where delivery of products takes lot of time but these are rare. They usually, deliver it quickly.
2. imo, 32gb for 11k is much more VFM.
3. Flipkart.com


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 29, 2013)

sdk said:


> Ok, so it is 100% certain that I am going to get this, but pls help me with these -
> 1. Can fk guys be trusted with credit card payments/upfront payments,  have heard about lot of friends that they are awfully late in delivering non-COD orders?
> 2. Who offers a greater VFM - 16GB for 9k v/s 32GB for 11k?
> 3. If unfortunately I get a defective product, will I get an immediate replacement or I will have to send it to some Asus service center?
> 4. Have there been any lower price for 32Gb version than 11k?



1) These are all rumours.You can trust them.
2) It depends on you.If you can root and connect pen drive via OTG,16 GB is a VFM.If not,32 GB is VFM for you.
3) You will get an immediate replacement from Flipkart.
4) Flipkart is selling for lowest.Even Amazon.in is selling 16 GB Nexus 7 for more than Rs 11000.


----------



## sdk (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks @ashs1 and @Tarun for prompt replies,
I will definitely root it but my concern is that if I load 2 OS on it with some apps, will 16GB internal memory be enough or it will lag + whether the extra 16GB of internal memory is worth extra 2k?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2013)

sdk said:


> Ok, so it is 100% certain that I am going to get this, but pls help me with these -
> 1. Can fk guys be trusted with credit card payments/upfront payments,  have heard about lot of friends that they are awfully late in delivering non-COD orders?
> 2. Who offers a greater VFM - 16GB for 9k v/s 32GB for 11k?
> 3. If unfortunately I get a defective product, will I get an immediate replacement or I will have to send it to some Asus service center?
> 4. Have there been any lower price for 32Gb version than 11k?



I would just like to say my experience with them is positive. And if an online seller be trusted the most, it should be Flipkart. I have made many orders from them. All shipped in time. They have a 30 day replacement guarantee. If you think the item you got is defective in anyway, you can get it replaced within 30 days. And after which you can always avail warranty.
You can read positive and negative experience on Flipkart here: Flipkart

Only thing to look is to make sure the seller is WS Seller, before purchasing.


As far as more VFM is considered, its 16 GB for me. Reason is simple. I can always transfer contents to and from it through pen drive or external hdd, or by directly connecting it to PC. I don't need so much space. (Refer my 2nd last previous post).


----------



## $hadow (Dec 29, 2013)

I would also advise you to get 16gb model.


----------



## sdk (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you guys ,
I am getting a 32gb version from fk (Needed some extra space for storing video files, so I am getting the 32 gb version),
I think its vfm too@11k...(is it?)
Expected delivery date is 6th Jan,
Have fingers crossed, hope I get a defect free n7. Will post few pics after I recieve it.

P.S.: Wish you all a very Happy New Year and thanks a ton for answering my queries so fantastically and promptly


----------



## Vyom (Jan 1, 2014)

^^ Congrats. I am sure you will receive it before 9th Jan. If you don't really live is some obscure part of country that is.
Don't forget to post the pics and a review. 

Make an unpacking video, if you want.
I made this, when I bought N7 16 GB: Nexus 7 Unboxing - YouTube


----------



## sdk (Jan 1, 2014)

Sure, will definitely try to make one


----------



## mobimonkey (Jan 1, 2014)

Guys what's the manufacturing date of 16GB model?


----------



## sdk (Jan 2, 2014)

^ Don't know about this dude, let others comment.
BTW, Flipkart is now offering 16GB model @10k and 32 GB@ 12k


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2014)

mobimonkey said:


> Guys what's the manufacturing date of 16GB model?


I think you meant when was it released. It was announced in June 2012, and then released one month after. Manufacturing date will be different for each device.


sdk said:


> BTW, Flipkart is now offering 16GB model @10k and 32 GB@ 12k



Prices keeps on fluctuating. But it have gone as low as 8k. I bought it for 9k.


----------



## mobimonkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I think you meant when was it released. It was announced in June 2012, and then released one month after. Manufacturing date will be different for each device.
> 
> 
> Prices keeps on fluctuating. But it have gone as low as 8k. I bought it for 9k.



I mean what is the manufacturing date on the box of nexus?


----------



## sdk (Jan 2, 2014)

^ Will tell asap I receive mine.

@Vyom: 1. Does n7 require an screen guard or screen protector, or the gorilla front is enough? Suggest one if its necessary...
2. Should I charge the n7 as soon as I recieve it, or switch it on and then charge it, What is the normal charging period as per you?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2014)

I got my N7 16GB for 8K  when FK listed it for the price.


----------



## sdk (Jan 2, 2014)

> I got my N7 16GB for 8K  when FK listed it for the price.


Congratz bro


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2014)

sdk said:


> Congratz bro



TY and you too for the new buy


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2014)

sdk said:


> 1. Does n7 require an screen guard or screen protector, or the gorilla front is enough? Suggest one if its necessary...
> 2. Should I charge the n7 as soon as I recieve it, or switch it on and then charge it, What is the normal charging period as per you?



1. Well, I have been careless about screen protector. I didn't bother about it. I have just bought a cheap hard case, from ebay. And so far its serving good. I bought this: *www.ebay.in/itm/271319577298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 
But if you intend to use your tab roughly, you can consider to buy one.

2. When I opened the tab, it was not completely discharge. I used it for hours before finally putting it to charge at night. So you can try switching it on. And if it doesn't after the press of 5 second, then you will need to charge it. It takes about 10 min for the tab to recover from a complete zero charge. That means if your tab is complete discharge, it will take around 10 min to even show the charging indicator.


----------



## sdk (Jan 4, 2014)

Yoohooo! Received it today and boy am I amazed....
So far its uber cool,
Audio is not too loud but quality is great. Screen is awesome too. Will post some screenshots and review soon

TY @Vyom for your awesome replies, you cleared all my doubts regarding n7.
Dude I have some more questions to ask:
1. I have tried some games on it and though I handle devices with care, do I need a screen guard?
2. Is it safe to upgrade to KitKat, have heard that it has some instability issues and apps are not working fine on it.
3. Should I run some benchmarks etc?
4. I have checked the device physically, the charger fixes in brilliantly and there are no issues with slow charging either
5. Any apps/games you would suggest me?


----------



## snap (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ congrats and enjoy


----------



## sdk (Jan 4, 2014)

Pls someone tell , is the screen protector/guard a necessity, after a bit of use I can clearly see some finger prints on the screen, is it ok or should I get a screen protector?
Is the screen prone to scratches and blots even with gorilla front?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2014)

sdk said:


> Yoohooo! Received it today and boy am I amazed....
> So far its uber cool,
> Audio is not too loud but quality is great. Screen is awesome too. Will post some screenshots and review soon
> 
> ...



Since you completely ignored my previous post, I am going to quote again:


Vyom said:


> 1. Well, I have been careless about screen protector. I didn't bother about it. I have just bought a cheap hard case, from ebay. And so far its serving good. I bought this: *www.ebay.in/itm/271319577298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> But if you intend to use your tab roughly, you can consider to buy one.



2. Kitkat is fine. But the only issue which I get is that 3G dongle is not that smooth. I had to try some hacks to let the 3G dongle work flawlessly. If you don't intent to use a 3G dongle, and to use only Wifi, or use internet from tethering, you can update to kitkat.

3. You can run benchmarks all you want! In fact I posted some benchmarks myself. Link to my thread in siggy.

4. That was not a question.

5. I can only suggest apps which I wrote in my blog: The Must Have Android Apps | Vineet Kumar
But you can find related thread here on TDF.


----------



## sdk (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Thanks a Ton


----------

